# Newbie guide to plants



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering if some of you plant experts can give me some idea of the "easier to grow" in lower light conditions without CO2 kind of plants...if you must use the latin names that is fine I can google them...
thanks


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Vals, anubias, java ferns, crypts, hygrophilia polysperma, hornwort and sagittaria, that should keep you busy on the net for awhile!!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I may be a newbie but google is my friend! I do have some experience with things like Amazon Swords, Corkscrew vals, Water Sprite, Wisteria as those grew like wild fire in my old tank!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Ludwigia, Red & Tiger Lotus, Jumbo,or Red Vals & Sag, to name a few others.


----------

